# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Un observatorio para anticiparse a sequías e inundaciones

## Jonasino

> Tan sólo el 0,001% del agua que hay en la Tierra está almacenada en la capa más superficial del suelo terrestre. Pese a que se trata de una cantidad muy pequeña, ese minúsculo porcentaje afecta a los seres vivos y juega un importante papel en los procesos de movimiento de agua y los cambios de un estado a otro, así como las interacciones que hay entre el carbono y el calor con la atmósfera y la superficie terrestre.
> 
> Para poder medir con precisión la humedad del suelo en todo el mundo, la NASA ha diseñado una nueva misión espacial cuyo lanzamiento a bordo de un cohete Delta II, previsto inicialmente para el jueves desde la base área de Vandenberg (California) se ha programado para en principio para este sábado tras ser pospuesto.
> 
> La sonda espacial SMAP (Soil Moisture Active Passive), explica la NASA, ayudará a realizar predicciones meteorológicas más precisas y a poder detectar con antelación inundaciones y sequías o zonas en las que existe el riesgo de deslizamiento de tierras. Y es que, según recuerda, la humedad del suelo influye en las precipitaciones y las temperaturas, claves en las predicciones del tiempo.
> 
> Las precipitaciones se originan en las nubes, que se forman a partir del vapor de agua y éste, a partir del agua que se evapora del suelo, por lo que la humedad de la superficie terrestre influye directamente en el nivel de lluvias.
> 
> Asimismo, el agua que se evapora desde el suelo también enfría el aire, lo que afecta a la temperatura. La humedad del suelo influye particularmente en las regiones con climas que no son ni demasiado húmedos ni demasiado secos, como por ejemplo algunos estados del Medio Oeste de EEUU, según los científicos de la agencia espacial.
> ...




Fuente; http://www.elmundo.es/ciencia/2015/0...9138b456c.html

----------

